# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Моё творчество

## Алиюшка

Хочу предложить Вам ознакомиться с моими стихами, может, они кого-то согреют, кому-то помогут. Вот стих, посвящённый приходу весны.
*
Вот и март пришёл проклятый,
Ненавижу эти даты!
Мир к весне наш не готов -
Не хватило холодов!
Я хочу, чтоб всё застыло,
И чтоб так подольше было!
Когда всё вокруг в дерьме -
Это сердце греет мне!
Чтоб листва не распускалась,
Чтобы дети не рождались,
Чтоб зарплату не давали,
Голубей перестреляли,
Чтоб в душе росли замки,
А на кладбищах - венки
Чтоб любовь была товаром,
Пахнул воздух перегаром,
Чтобы вновь взрывали храмы,
Чтоб детей теряли мамы
Всё равно один конец -
Так на что нам март-подлец?*

----------


## кирилл

:Cool: да весна это конечно весна.

----------


## Эндер

Я не могу ) Классно )

----------


## Хомосапиенс

О,это про меня)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А,не,это не про меня,перегара мне хватает всё моё существование,особенно в отцовские запойные периоды.про март про меня.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вообще конечно стеб убойный)"может они кого-то согреют"))

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Хочу предложить Вам ознакомиться с моими стихами, может, они кого-то согреют, кому-то помогут. Вот стих, посвящённый приходу весны.
> *
> Вот и март пришёл проклятый,
> Ненавижу эти даты!
> Мир к весне наш не готов -
> Не хватило холодов!
> Я хочу, чтоб всё застыло,
> И чтоб так подольше было!
> Когда всё вокруг в дерьме -
> ...


 КЛАСС!!!!!!!!Согрело душу, порадовала старика))))

----------

